# Why? Seriously....why?



## electriceye (May 26, 2017)

Guys, c'mon. It's been almost a YEAR and your layout - especially for iOS or other tablets - is atrocious. Literally, a THIRD of the screen real estate is lost to ads (which most of us are now blocking, btw). Please fix this. No excuse why you aren't fixing it.


----------



## electriceye (May 26, 2017)

This.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (May 26, 2017)

This site needs to be self sustaining to continue, thus ads.

Also, I don't get that giant ad bar on Mobile. Haven't checked on a tablet yet, but at least the mobile experience is much better. Have you tried selecting the different forum views on your tablet? Try the mobile one.

The site just went through an overhaul, it would be nice to see some of these little issues worked out.


----------



## JustMac (May 27, 2017)

I am quite curious, as I haven't really used this part of the forum in the past, but did the old layout really bug people? I find it odd that they changed it at all, personally I thought it was pretty much perfect before; nice layout, easy to use and read. If it ain't broke, etc!


----------



## Jaspergep (May 28, 2017)

I'm having trouble differentiating sticky'd threads and normal threads.


----------



## kylendm (May 28, 2017)

Jaspergep said:


> I'm having trouble differentiating sticky'd threads and normal threads.


This!
Could you make stickied threads have a lighter/darker color behind it?


----------



## Hollowway (May 28, 2017)

OP, is this literally the only place you go on the internet? There are way less intrusive ads on this site than just about any other. There are sites that won't let you view them with an ad blocker, in fact. I'm all for user experience, it the "excuse" you're looking for is that someone needs to pay the bills. It's either the ad or you.


----------



## spilla (May 29, 2017)

How do you select mobile version on an ipad? Its unusable as is.. there are 4 different ad areas . Would be one thing with static ads but these ads are moving/gifs. I wont be using visiting the site on my ipad anymore. Worst thing its not just this site.. MLP is the same. No doubt Luthier talk is the too. I get the site needs to generate income but its to much. 

Ive noticed a big drop in user postings the last year or so, this isnt going to help.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (May 29, 2017)

Bottom left. Next to the little paintbrush symbol.


----------



## spilla (May 29, 2017)

Thanks Max, unfortunately there doesn't seem to be a mobile theme option available on my iPad. 

Also just noticed another ad section, so there are actually 5 ads on screen, granted some are displaying the same ad but it's still overkill. Hope this gets sorted, i browse a lot on my iPad.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (May 29, 2017)

That's odd. The mobile site is available on my iPhone. You'd think the support would be the same. I can even get the mobile version on my MacBook.


----------



## spilla (May 29, 2017)

I'm using an iPad 4, here is a screenshot.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (May 29, 2017)

Odd.


----------



## Hollowway (May 29, 2017)

Yeah, I see one banner ad at the top, and a bunch at the bottom of the page, but when I'm viewing a forum or a thread, the entire middle of the thread is just regular content. Have you guys tried "request desktop site" or another browser? I'm using Chrome and Safari on mobile, and Opera on desktop. Opera is blocking all of the ads. But on mobile I'm letting them through. But, like I say, they're only at the very top and very bottom. 

OP, apologies for my earlier response. I thought you were seeing the same thing I am, and just didn't feel like there should be ads. Sounds like some of you guys are having a very different experience on here than I am. I'm not sure what's causing the difference in layout for us.


----------



## spilla (May 29, 2017)

Heres what it looks like on my iPad and as I said before sometimes (not always) the ads are moving/gifs. 

There is also an ad at the top next to the site logo and another at the bottom of the page. On MLP there is an extra ad on the side panel too.


----------



## Hollowway (May 30, 2017)

Ok, this is weird. On my iPad I have those ads at the side too. But on my phone those ads are at the bottom of the page. The site is recognizing the device not just as mobile, but as iPhone or iPad. Is there a way to spoof it?


----------



## spilla (May 30, 2017)

A the bottom of the page on the left side of the ipad there is a paintbrush icon. Press that and see if your able to change to mobile layout. Max is able to do that on his macbook but im unable to do the same on my ipad. See if it works for you. If it works could you let me know.


----------



## El Caco (May 30, 2017)

Click this link http://www.sevenstring.org/misc/style?style_id=7


----------



## bostjan (May 30, 2017)

I have had great luck so far with my Android tablet.


----------



## spilla (May 30, 2017)

El Caco said:


> Click this link http://www.sevenstring.org/misc/style?style_id=7



I thought that was going to work. It asked me to confirm that i wanted to use the mobile version but when i press the confirm button im just taken back to the normal layout. Thanks for trying though!


----------



## El Caco (May 31, 2017)

Did it still say it was the same version at the bottom? To be honest I can't see the difference between them on my PC but pressing that and confirming does actually change them on my end, at least it says so at the bottom of the page.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (May 31, 2017)

So is this just an iPad issue at the moment? My iPhone, MacBook, Galaxy Tab, WinPC and Galaxy phone all seem to be able to access the mobile version.


----------



## spilla (Jun 1, 2017)

El Caco said:


> Did it still say it was the same version at the bottom? To be honest I can't see the difference between them on my PC but pressing that and confirming does actually change them on my end, at least it says so at the bottom of the page.



Yeah, it stays the same after clicking that link (text doesnt change to "sevenstring mobile")



MaxOfMetal said:


> So is this just an iPad issue at the moment? My iPhone, MacBook, Galaxy Tab, WinPC and Galaxy phone all seem to be able to access the mobile version.



Must be, im able to change to mobile version on my PC thats running Win7. Im also able to use the mobile layout on my android phone (Samsung Galaxy). Ive tried 2 different ipads. An ipad 4 and an ipad air. Both wont let me use the mobile format using that linhk El Caco provided and the mobile option isnt there if i use the paintbrush icon.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jun 1, 2017)

Of course that's the one iDevice I don't own. 

Have you tried a different browser?


----------



## spilla (Jun 1, 2017)

Just installed Chrome but im still unable to use/choose mobile. I havnt updated my ipad in a while, so it could be that but i dont plan on doing that until i hear from others that have got mobile layout to work on an updated ipad. Dont really want to have to put up with any changes to IOS Apple forces on you when you update.


----------

